# A question about 3 point lift capacity.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My owners manual states that the lift capacity for my 3 pt. is 1500 pounds at 24 inches behing the link ends. By "ends" do they mean the point at which the impliment would hook to, or would it be the drop links that attach to the lift arms?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Normally its the attachment points since this is were the work gets done.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info Andy. Trying to avoid damage!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have never worried about damaging my 3pt by lifting too much. I have damaged my shorts a few times when the front end pops up when I try to lift too much. :winky:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

chrpmaster said:


> I have never worried about damaging my 3pt by lifting too much. I have damaged my shorts a few times when the front end pops up when I try to lift too much. :winky:


 Been there, done that! Just wanted to know for my own information probably more than anything, but always interested in avoiding damage too. Especially the really expensive variety!


----------

